# Scissor ?



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

What do yall use to trim the hair in between the pads on the dogs feet? I've been using a small pair of scissors. Are there any scissors that are specifically for this? What are some good brands of scissors for dog grooming? and where can you buy them? I've always cut my dogs and we take baths together. The hair in between their pads causes them to slide on my hardwood and tile floors, so I like to keep it trimmed.Anything I can put on their pads to improve traction? Thanks, David


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I use my cordless Wahl Arco trimmer to shave and clean out the hair between toes and pads. PetEdge is but one online source for grooming supplies. I prefer getting my shears from a vendor at shows, so I know how it fits my hand, etc.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

What are some good brands of scissor's for dog work? and what model number scissors do yall use for different things? I like to keep my 2 doggies trimmed and my daughter's Yorkie too. Thanks, David


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Geib Gators 10" were a good buy for me. Your best bet is to try before you buy for the best fit and feel in your hands, as it differs with everyone. You can do so at a local dog show, often finding some great deals. Go to Groomers BBS and click on "Tool Talk," then on "Shears" for some great information. 

Go to: http://www.groomers.net/cgi-bin/discus/discus.cgi


----------

